# Intraoperative consult - undergoing a hysterectomy



## dovejsd (Feb 27, 2012)

A patient was undergoing a hysterectomy.  The surgeon called my surgeon in for an intraoperative consult regarding adhesions/possible colon mass.  My surgeon came in, examined the colon, did not need to do any surgical intervention.  He documented/dictated all of this.  My question is - do I bill a consult, or do I bill a procedure?  I am leaning toward a consult, but a coworker thinks it should be a surgery.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 27, 2012)

*Did he scrub in?*

If he scrubbed in, then he MIGHT be considered an assistant surgeon.

If all he did was "take a look" then you're probably looking at 99499 - Unlisted E/M (you can't have a consult without 3 of 3 key elements, and I can't envision that he was able to perform/document that).

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

